# When I do my exhaust system...



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm going to lose the cats all together (Oooooo, I'm telling). Don't worry, there are certain counties in Wisconsin that aren't subject to sniff tests, and I just so happen to have lake property in one of them (Vilas), which I've registered the Goat in. The plan is, I'm going with StainlessWorks 1 3/4" LTs and the Corsa Sport. I can see the after-cat O2 sensors under there, and I'm guessing its going to throw codes the first time I start it up. My question is, how soon will I need a custom tune for this? I'm wondering because I'll need to factor in a dyno tune to my total price for the project before I start turning a wrench, if losing the cats will truly gain me any worthwhile power.

Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'm going to lose the cats all together (Oooooo, I'm telling). Don't worry, there are certain counties in Wisconsin that aren't subject to sniff tests, and I just so happen to have lake property in one of them (Vilas), which I've registered the Goat in. The plan is, I'm going with StainlessWorks 1 3/4" LTs and the Corsa Sport. I can see the after-cat O2 sensors under there, and I'm guessing its going to throw codes the first time I start it up. My question is, how soon will I need a custom tune for this? I'm wondering because I'll need to factor in a dyno tune to my total price for the project before I start turning a wrench, if losing the cats will truly gain me any worthwhile power.
> 
> Thanks.


it's the LTs that will make you need a tune. the cats and O2 sensors will just light up the SES light but not affect the car. the LTs are going to change your fueling. if you put them on and don't get tuned for a while i'd only drive it easy and not go WOT. losing the cats on a basically stock car will gain a tiny bit. as more mods (heads, cam, etc) let the engine breathe more little things like that gain a little more power


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I want to put in a bigger cam with roller rockers/beefier valve springs/forged pushrods (and roller lifters if they're out there), but thats a little further down the road from now. I don't know too much about the different options for heads (other than those $8k ones somebody posted :lol, and I'd prefer to keep the stockers if I could with a port/polish. I'd consider FI, but I've known too many guys who've had blowers turn into big headaches down the road, so I'm sticking with NA. What sucks is, since my pockets aren't bottomless, I can see myself needing a tune after each respective mod. :/

You do your own tuning though, don't you? I'd like to learn how, since my Grand Am could use a tune too, and I'm sure my wife's Saturn as well.


----------

